# hair color change



## cassyhaley (Mar 28, 2011)

My 11 year old all white cockapoo had an irritation on the underarm area of his front legs. After licking it for about a day the hair in that area changed to a rusty color and has not changed back to white. Then a few days later the same thing happened all over his belly. I have seen this same discoloring on my sisters Maltese but only in the tear area. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you know whats causeing the iritation, the hair should grow out if the iritation stops, there are products that u can use for tear staining that might help. but i think you need to find out what is causing the problem


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry no experience, has the irritation stopped ? Hope it sorts its self out without any real cause for concern x


----------

